
I Was Detained by the Police for Manufactured Spending - imartin2k
http://www.travelcodex.com/2016/02/i-was-detained-for-manufactured-spending/
======
DrScump
<A rebate received by a buyer from the party to whom the buyer directly or
indirectly paid the purchase price for an item is an adjustment in purchase
price, not an accession to wealth, and is not includible in the buyer’s gross
income.>

Exactly. The author misread "the party to whom the buyer directly or
indirectly paid the purchase price for an item". That's for when you receive a
rebate _from the merchant or manufacturer_ , not a card issuer. For example,
if you buy a major appliance and put it on your card and that maker sends you
a $100 rebate (in whatever form), _that_ is not a taxable event.

------
ChuckMcM
Hah, I am really surprised this was the first time? No matter how legitimate
it is, I can't see underpaid staff at a WalMart not getting all out of shape
when you shop up with $20,000 in gift cards that you want to use to buy money
orders. Even after explaining the math to someone I imagine they won't believe
you.

